# Traps with back or shoulders?



## King of incline (Aug 31, 2012)

I've always done my trap workouts with back workouts. Which used to be the norm among my fellow lifters but now I see just about all but me are doing them on shoulder day.

What do you guys think?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

shoulder day... as you engage your traps a fair bit on back day anyway so you are technically giving them two work outs


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

I do them on shoulder days


----------



## King of incline (Aug 31, 2012)

I think I'm going to mix it up and add it to shoulder day instead then. Jump on the bandwagon and all that.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Used to do them on shoulder day but do them on back day now


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

do them on back day there my last exricse , also the day i do deadlifts where they get used alot imho


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

either deadlift/ shoulder day or leg day when you also do farmers walk with shrugs.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

I do them on back day


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

Used to do them with back but switched to shoulders and experienced new growth despite not changing how I train them. Probably just coincidence, I don't think it really matters


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

always with back ,i just lift up to incline on the seated pully cable/machine and whack a few high rep sets out


----------



## King of incline (Aug 31, 2012)

You know what, I'm just gonna do shrugs with back and front raises and face pulls on shoulder day. Screw it traps all round


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

also when ive finished on the upright rows for delts i might hog the bar and rep a few heavy close grips out so getting the best of both


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

I do both, just make sure there is a few days gap between delt day and lat day, also do rear delts twice too, only one exercise on each both times


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Defo shoulders day for me. Dumbbell shrugs and upright rows with a wide grip.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Captain lats said:


> Defo shoulders day for me. Dumbbell shrugs *and upright rows with a wide grip*.


thats a new one for me personally i only do wide grip upright rows for delt width


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

vetran said:


> thats a new one for me personally i only do wide grip upright rows for delt width


with a wider grip the more of your traps go in. I only use light weight.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Shoulder day personally.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

vetran said:


> thats a new one for me personally* i only do wide grip upright rows for delt width*


I've never tried wide grip, always narrow. Are they worth doing?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

vtec_yo said:


> *I've never tried wide grip, always narrow. Are they worth doing?*


*
*

well no disrespect to captain lats but ive always done wide grip mainly for side delt mate


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

its funny ive only ever done traps on shoulders day up until a week ago when i trained back with a new bud. switching to traps on back sessions now


----------



## Chris1993 (Sep 12, 2011)

Jack de bryun trains his traps with his shoulders and he has probably the best traps ive ever seen.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

Either or depending on how much time I have


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Do them whatever day you want, does not matter one bit if its back, shoulders or even legs.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

> ]Do them whatever day you want' date=' does not matter one bit if its back, shoulders or even le[/b']gs.


i agreee with this, your traps respond even if you dont train them so blast them any time you want they will never let you down


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

I do both personally


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I personally don't train them directly, but if you do I think just fit them in wherever they fit best in your split.

Bit of discussion about whether widegripped upright rows work delts or traps here, tbh it all depends on your biomechanics. Some people will find they work side delts, others traps. I haven't done them for ages but used to and personally found that they hit my traps pretty heavily.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't train traps, see so many guys walking about with disproportionally large traps compared to the rest of their body and it looks w4nk.

Especially when they have no delts.


----------



## King of incline (Aug 31, 2012)

vtec_yo said:


> I've never tried wide grip, always narrow. Are they worth doing?


We'll narrow engages your delts mainly and wide engages your traps more. You basically switch over synergyst/agonist roles.


----------



## Gunshow (Jul 16, 2014)

I do shrugs straight after barbell rows...


----------



## BIG JOSHUANT (Jul 3, 2014)

Do them on both days, also do the same for rear delts!


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

King of incline said:


> We'll narrow engages your delts mainly and wide engages your traps more. You basically switch over synergyst/agonist roles.


Other way round I thought...


----------



## King of incline (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm 99% sure I'm correct mate.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Both but I struggled to build my traps. If your in the same boat then I'd advise the same.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

I do on shoulder workout, like someone stated before they're engaged a lot during back day so you're hitting them badgers twice a week, which can't be bad!!!


----------

